# North Jersey Planescape campaign



## hamletru (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm beginning a new campaign and looking for players in Northern Jersey who can comit to a weekly afternoon game on the weekends.  We'll be meeting at the Dark Tower game store in Denville.

It'll be AD&D 2e with a few modifications.

Anybody who's interested can email me at hamletru2003@yahoo.com.

There'll be an equal mix of role playing and bad-guy hacking hopefully.


----------

